

Ask HN: Lightweight Employee Training Software - adam_albrecht

I'm looking for a service (or a piece of software) that will allow me to train our clients' employees on how to use our product. Basically, I just want the employees to view a slide show with audio (or a screencast) and then take a quiz at the end. The results of the quiz should be saved and emailed to an administrator.<p>That's all I need.  Does anybody know of anything like this that isn't too pricey?<p>Thanks!
======
MonkeyAttack
We use Moodle. It's open source, and works pretty well. As with a lot of
products like this, it takes some tweaking, and some time, but for the
money...

We also use YouTube to host the video (embedded on Moodle). We did have to
offer a downloadable version for clients that block YouTube.

Finally use CamStudio to record the web casts/demos, with a little help from
VirtualDub for audio touchups and normalizing. They are both free as well.

